# Being induced at 34/35 weeks - what too expect?



## BethHx

Hi due to a few different complications I am possibly being induced between 34-35 weeks. Baby is Iugr, I've had several pv bleeds, ctg traces aren't brilliant and I'm having them daily. 

What should I expect? Will they let me deliver naturally or will it be a section? Will baby have any permanent problems? Will baby likely by in nicu?

Anything I need to know? Anything I should pack in hospital bag that I wouldn't have before? 

I'm clueless when it comes too premature babies so any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Qmama79

Ask to talk to a NICU nurse at the hospital where you'll deliver. They have the practical experience with parents on the floor. Doctors will tell you what to expect health wise, but the people who will deal with the babies ongoing know what parents can do. Good luck! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

^^ i agree with this. Ask for a tour of the NICU (at 34/35 weeks your definitely going to have at least a little nicu time) and ask what they do and dont provide such as nappies etc. 

unless yours or babies health means a vaginal would be harmful then you should be allowed to be induced

my little man was a 36 weeker and needed oxygen and phototherapy for jaundice.. its likely your baby will need this too at least for the very start. Oxygen can be given via nasal canula, high flow, cpap or a ventilator. I can show you photos of each if that helps any but it really does just depend how well baby is doing when they come out. Theyll probably be in a warm cot to help keep their temp stable and a feeding tube with being so small they wont be able to suck quite yet xxx


----------



## BethHx

We now have an induction date for Monday, I'll be 35+3 im very nervous but I think it's the not knowing. I'm going in on Sunday for CTG so I may ask them to show me round the neonatal incase we need it. 
Feeling very anxious x


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi there I had my little boy at 35+3 i went into labour on my own he was tiny and I had growth scans through out pregnancy but he was born small but perfect he was home with me the next day I do know however that most babys at this stage need a little help at first but not all good luck I'm sure all will be fine xxxx


----------



## BethHx

That's very reassuring Thankyou!


----------



## angelandbump

My first son was born at 34 weeks after my waters broke at 33 weeks. He was a good size at 6lbs. He was on cpap for around 4 hours but it wasn't needed so removed. He was only in NICU for 12 hours then moved to the SCBU. After 2 days he developed jaundice and needed photo-therapy and had to be tube fed. He had the photo-therapy for a week and then was allowed home but we ended up back for 2 nights for more photo-therapy. The nurse said if he was born a week later, he most probably wouldn't have needed to be sent to the SCBU but all babies cope differently. This photo was taken when my son was a couple of hours old. Good Luck xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0042 (2).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## PrincessJJ

My Daughter was born 4days ago at 35+4 weeks by emergency c section. We were in hospital for 2days on a normal ward whilst i recovered, but we are now home and baby is small but doing amazingly well. They told me when she was delivered she would be taken to the neonatal unit straight away, luckily she didn't need to and has been fine so far. 
Just a little bit of positivity for you. I know im very lucky and very blessed that shes as well as she is. I hope you have the same experience. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck! I had my twins at 34 weeks by emergency section but went into labour naturally. I had had steroid shots 10 weeks earlier so lungs were good. 4lb 6oz and 4lb 2.5oz. Several hours in NICU then moved to SCBU. Both came home at 15 days old. One needed oxygen just via a mask placed directly in front of his face for several hours then was fine breathing. Other never needed any help.


----------

